# Ibo world at 7 springs resort motel info?



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

My son Brady just started working at a place called Teen quest--google it and check it out.10 miles from Seven springs.They have a Lodge and cabins and are working on a deal to put up a bunch of shooters per my request.They have an indoor archery range right there. Don't know much about it yet and I am staying at a Condo with friends now.M ight give them a call and see what they have to offer. They have cabins that hold a bunch.might get a package deal with a big group.I was leaning that way when i went with buddy's to this expensive condo.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

We'll be staying in the camper or tents if they have space


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

We will be staying at the log cabin motel. It is about 5 miles away from 7 springs. logcabinmotel.com


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

We will be at a campground in tents and a popup camper.


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

we booked in somerset for 79.00 / night


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

Tent or camper.


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

hotel


----------



## 7 Springs (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey J,
Thanks for asking about lodging at the Worlds. I know there has been some talk on this site about the pricing at Seven Springs. I would suggest that you take the time to look over the lodging options onsite before choosing an offsite location. We have a beautiful hotel that is connected to EVERYTHING with the shoot. Room rates in the hotel start at $109 plus breakfast. We are also offering a special 5 night packege that includes a welcome reception. We do have about 200 condos onsite and I believe this is where some people have commented on the pricing here. The condos are on top of the mountain within the resort. These condos are individually owned and we have secured a reduced rate for these for IBO guests. Unfortunately, according to the comments I have seen, these condo rates are still somewhat higher than what IBO has seen at some past locations. The good news is that there are other options. In addition to the hotel and condos we also have cabins and chalets on property at the resort. If you do choose to stay offsite, there are several options within 10-30 minutes of the resort. All of these will involve some daily driving to and from the event. For those staying within the resort, you can park your car upon arrival and never use it again until you leave. We have continuous shuttle service and all aspects of IBO Worlds are within a short walk of the hotel.
Thanks,
John


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

We will be camping onsite.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I just booked a 2 bedroom condo at Seven Springs at Meadowridge for 5 days and was told that they are the newest condos there ,they are not the cheapest but i will be in the heart of all the stuff going on there ,i would rather pay alittle more and dont have to drive all over the place to go somewhere since i will have my wife and little son with me there is alot of stuff to do as a family there according to the lady i talked too. I havnt been to the worlds since it was at Anderson in 2007 so it will be nice to see friends and fellow shooters again.

2012 MATHEWS MR7,SURELOC,CLASSIC, EASTON ,SCOTT LONGHORN,DOINKER, TROPHY TAKER


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Bring your checkbook, cash, credit cards and probably a co-signer. This is an IBO World held at a ski resort so plan on spending some $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

We found a room about 17 miles away.


----------



## timberghost51 (Mar 12, 2012)

What's the dates?


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

August 8-11 i believe. not to jack the thread but does anyone on here know how many targets we will be shooting at worlds? I qualified last sunday and this will be my first World shoot.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

You will be shooting 20 targets on thursday and 20 friday if you are in top 5 after friday you will be shooting 10 more on saturday.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

For you campers pioneer park is a good choice 10 min drive to the resort. Somerset has lots of rooms that are fair priced and about a 20 minute drive to the resort. There are also some nice bed and breakfast places to stay all within 20 minutes of the resort. I have lived in somerset my whole life and if there are any ?'s on rooms and quality of the places you choose feel free to pm me.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Talked to my son again about the Teenquest place. They have a lodge, building a new lodge that should be done by Worlds and have cabins. $39 a night per person. Could be less if your not eating the meals and doing all the other activites. If you google Teenquest its a 142 acre ranch. Call the number on there web page and see what kind of deal you can work out with them.Probally a lot less without the meals. No TV in rooms but they have a big room on main floor with a TV and activity's. Cabins would be good for a bunch of guys coming as a group. 10 miles from the resort. Looking at the website under google, looks like nothing to fancy but not real exspensive either. It's another option, thats all i know about the place.


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

1ryanman said:


> You will be shooting 20 targets on thursday and 20 friday if you are in top 5 after friday you will be shooting 10 more on saturday.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Were staying at the main lodge overlooking the slopes...


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

I am to understand that there is an Idlewild park close by as well.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

HADS DAD said:


> I am to understand that there is an Idlewild park close by as well.


Yes there is a out 30-45 minutes from the resort. It located on rt 30 west of the resort between Ligoneer and Latrobe.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I went onto your sight to look at prices but couldn't even find the event listed on your callender. I tried booking into the hotel but it wouldn't let book any of the dates the shoot is on.




7 Springs said:


> Hey J,
> Thanks for asking about lodging at the Worlds. I know there has been some talk on this site about the pricing at Seven Springs. I would suggest that you take the time to look over the lodging options onsite before choosing an offsite location. We have a beautiful hotel that is connected to EVERYTHING with the shoot. Room rates in the hotel start at $109 plus breakfast. We are also offering a special 5 night packege that includes a welcome reception. We do have about 200 condos onsite and I believe this is where some people have commented on the pricing here. The condos are on top of the mountain within the resort. These condos are individually owned and we have secured a reduced rate for these for IBO guests. Unfortunately, according to the comments I have seen, these condo rates are still somewhat higher than what IBO has seen at some past locations. The good news is that there are other options. In addition to the hotel and condos we also have cabins and chalets on property at the resort. If you do choose to stay offsite, there are several options within 10-30 minutes of the resort. All of these will involve some daily driving to and from the event. For those staying within the resort, you can park your car upon arrival and never use it again until you leave. We have continuous shuttle service and all aspects of IBO Worlds are within a short walk of the hotel.
> Thanks,
> John


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Bring your checkbook, cash, credit cards and probably a co-signer. This is an IBO World held at a ski resort so plan on spending some $$$$$$$$$$$.


x2.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Seems a lot more expensive than last year. I think I am going to pass this year.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Think I will give it a miss this year.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> I went onto your sight to look at prices but couldn't even find the event listed on your callender. I tried booking into the hotel but it wouldn't let book any of the dates the shoot is on.


I had the same problem so i just called there and got my condo booked ,it showed it was booked on the website but they told me it was available so im booked and have confirmation number now,me ,wife and 8 yr old son going to make it ouir vacation this yr.


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

I hope the Foggy Goggle is open. I might have to make the drive for this.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Hi Folks
For those of us that are going to arrive early......is there any place to shoot 3-d's...
Ellicottville had double J archery course a few miles up the road...
Anything near seven Springs..?????
Thanks


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

arrowpuller said:


> Hi Folks
> For those of us that are going to arrive early......is there any place to shoot 3-d's...
> Ellicottville had double J archery course a few miles up the road...
> Anything near seven Springs..?????
> Thanks




I would like to know too !!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

HADS DAD said:


> I would like to know too !!


me too


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok guys there are several clubs in the area sure if any of the clubs are setting a course up. There is a local club that a Hoyt pro shooter that runs a couple of qualifiers a year I will check with some clubs and see what the plans are.


----------



## BigEv13 (Oct 13, 2010)

As for neighboring towns with possibly lodging accommodations look into Johnstown, Somerset, and Donegal which would probably be the closest. I believe there is at least one hotel in Ligonier and there is at least one in Latrobe too. Latrobe being about a 40 minute drive to seven springs. Seven springs is premier ski resort so yes things will be expensive. If looking to stay in either ligonier or the latrobe area a few suggestion of place to eat etc. Anybody venturing to Latrobe during the shoot don't miss out, eat at Dino's Sports Lounge. Furthermore if you looking to have a beer or two and are in ligonier check out the Wicked Googly. Flood City Bowmen is an archery club based out of johnstown so take a look into them for any further shoots possible.

http://www.lmariana.com/3donline.htm 

That is a link to SW pa shoots, Kingston is in the latrobe area and has a shoot on August 12. The other clubs during that weekend you will have to look up as i don't know where they are located in relation to seven springs.

As for idlewild this is a great family amusement park, specifically for families who have younger children. There are not many "thrill" rides to amuse an older teenage crowd. I would suggest for a family with children up to about age 13. Other attractions in the area, specifically more towards Seven Springs I would suggest Ohio Pyle State park. Google it and you will see what it has to offer in terms of activities and sights.

If anybody else has any other questions i will do my best to seek the answer. Hope this helps some of you out.


----------



## 7 Springs (Apr 19, 2012)

We are working on getting the IBO information up on our website. We have been finalizing the Seven Spring Open as well as registration forms. We will also have a link for reservations up on the site as well. I am hoping to have this done within the next week. Currently, you can't make reservations on the web for the IBO, but you can make them by phone 800-452-2223. We do still have availability of hotel rooms and condominiums on property. Shuttle service is complimentary throughout the resort if you are staying on property. We will also provide any needed shuttle service that shooters may need to get to ranges (most services by lift).
Thanks,
John


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Got an eye on this thread.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I would also check campsite and cabin availability at the dcnr campgrounds. That area and surrounding area is very nice part of the state.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timberghost51 (Mar 12, 2012)

Penn scenic has some nice cabin especially if u are comin with 4 or more people was just fishin up there last week 120 for 6 person cabin


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

Its sad we can't go somewhere and get a reasonable rate ....the same size condo at holiday valley was half the price 7 spring wants ....I hope it don't stay there for 3 years cause the attendance will drop.....HELP IBO


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

I called 7 springs and wanted to check rates for us $154 a night plus tax (what a deal) and a 2 bedroom condo was ONLY $229 a night plus tax.. 
$200 in gas $500 for a room $82 to shot. 

I would like to know why the IBO has to have the Worlds at Resorts... Snowshoe, Holiday Valley, and now 7 springs..


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

I live only 20 minutes from the resort in Somerset were the rooms are very reasonable. There are many to choose from since Somerset is a exit on the Pa turn pike. So my ? Is why complain about resort prices when you don't have to stay at the resort. The IBO isn't twisting anybodys arms to stay at the resort so quit crying and book a room in Somerset.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

How far is the Idlewild park from the resort ???


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

HADS DAD said:


> How far is the Idlewild park from the resort ???


30-45 minutes


----------

